# Identification of transaxle...



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I have found a VW transaxle in my storage building. Don't know how long its been there, bu probably since the last VW I owned. I would like some identification of this unit, possibly what vehicle it came from, and what it might fit. The numbers on the transaxle are: 46
113.301.703
0
AH1267643
I believe it to be from a Dasher, but am not sure. Any help as to i.d , gear ratios, etc. are appreciated. Also, would this unit fit a 1985 Quantum w/ the 1.8L engine, if need be? Thanks, David.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Those numbers you have are casting part numbers. VW tranny codes are 2 or 3 letters.

http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html
http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/PW-to-9Q.html


VW Dasher 4 Speed, VW Fox 4 & 5 Speed

Code	1st 2nd 3rd 4th 5th R&P	Notes ***reference only***

PSA	3.450	1.790	1.130	0.830	0.680 4.110 VW Fox 5 Speed
PW	3.450	1.700	1.060	0.780	N/A 3.890 VW Fox 4 Speed
YZ	3.450	2.050	1.370	0.970	N/A 4.110 '74 Dasher 
YZ	3.450	1.950	1.370	0.940	N/A 4.110 '75 to trans #30 094
YZ	3.450	2.050	1.370	0.940	N/A 4.110 '75 to trans #01 104
XH,XK 3.450	2.050	1.290	0.880	N/A 4.110 '76 XH,'77-'78 XK


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Transaxle I.D.....*

eurowner... Thanks for the information, and the links. Some very good reading.
Where would I find the transaxle code on a VW transaxle? Thanks, David.


----------

